# XSLT Links mit Parametern



## Mainclain (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte gerne einmal XSLT in Verbindung mit PHP nutzen, um es als Templatesystem zu nutzen.

Nun möchte ich aber direkt im Stylesheet index.xsl einen Link zur CSS Datei schreiben.

```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../css.php?styleid=1&files=log.css,navi.css,base.css,module.css" />
```

Dort beschwert er sich aufgrund dem &. Ersetze ich es allerdings mit &amp; gibt es nur eine Fehlermeldung.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das & darein bekomme?

Oh, habe gerade gesehen, dass es auch ein Forum für XML-Techs gibt, sry fürs schreiben ins falsche Forum.


----------



## hela (3. Juli 2011)

Mainclain hat gesagt.:


> ... Dort beschwert er sich aufgrund dem &. Ersetze ich es allerdings mit &amp; gibt es nur eine Fehlermeldung...


Hallo,

wer ist er, der sich beschwert und welche Fehlermeldung?

Ich würde beim href-Attribut auf die literale Schreibweise verzichten und das über das xsl:attribute- mit value-of-Element machen. Dadurch kannst du im value-of-Element das "Output Escaping" deaktivieren.

Das sollte dann etwa so aussehen (nicht getestet):

```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<xsl:attribute name="href">
  <xsl:value-of
    select="../css.php?styleid=1&amp;files=log.css,navi.css,base.css,module.css"
    disable-output-escaping="yes" />
</xsl:attribute>
```
Dadurch müsste das "&amp;" in der Ausgabe als "&" erscheinen.


----------



## Mainclain (3. Juli 2011)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist er, der sich beschwert und welche Fehlermeldung?
> 
> ...


 
Ah danke, dann probier ich das nochmal mit disable-output-escaping 
Danke schön^^


----------

